# Lights for disaster victims



## firefly99 (Aug 12, 2017)

I am looking for a light that can be distributed to disaster victims. 
Requirements are 1 cell, long runtime & reusable. It must be CHEAP to procure or build.
The idea is to provides a little light for victims to move about at night.
Any suggestion where to buy such a light or schematics to build one would be appreciated.


----------



## terjee (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey,

What's cheap to you? Lights costing $2 can be called expensive, and lights costing $30 can be called cheap, so it's extremely relative.

Also, do you have any numbers in mind? There's a huge difference between UNHCR doing a global push, and a local community church looking for something to stick in aid boxes. Both are great, I'm just thinking best way forward depends on if you're looking for something you can buy in tens or hundreds, or something you'd like to work with a manufacturer at, aiming to make half a million lights. I'm guessing somewhere in the middle?

Couple of things you might not know. IKEA is funding an UNHCR thing to bring lights to refugee camps. It's not impossible that it could be an idea to reach out to one of those.

Also, there are a several groups already focusing on relief lights, including some manufacturers with specific focus on relief products. Check out these guys for example:
http://bright-products.com/
https://luminaid.com/

It's likely that they have alternative pricing for non-consumer sales.

On a nore technical note, do you have anything specific in mind for batteries?

I'm asking because it can be a bit of a challenge for this type of light. It would suck really badly to have a lot of lights, only to find out that alkaline batteries have leaked before the lights see any use, worst case rendering them useless.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 12, 2017)

I would suggest some 1D Led flashlight`s over 50hrs on 1 battery, include a AA to D convertor.

Below is just an example, there are quite a few different brands at different prices.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1UXESW/?tag=cpf0b6-20

John.


----------



## firefly99 (Aug 12, 2017)

Just a small church group of volunteers going to disasters area to distribute aid. 
Yes, looking at including a light in the aid boxes
Quantity should be several dozen
Battery will be one piece of AA, since that is the most commonly available. 
Due to limited budget, whatever we spend on light will reduce the budget for food items.
Not aware of other groups doing relief lights. Will check out their Web page.

Like the idea of 1D led light with AA to D adapter. 

Thank you, keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## terjee (Aug 13, 2017)

I think it's extremely cool that you're doing this!

Unless you know the boxes won't sit long on the shelf, I'd recommend not storing the batteries in the lights, especially if they are alkaline ones. They can leak and ruin the lights. Sorry, I think I already mentioned.

Being a small community thing like this, it's often possible to get donations from local businesses etc. If the lights might sit for a while before they're put to use, you might consider L91 Lithium batteries. They have a shelf-life for around 20 years, and are not likely to leak. They are more expensive, but that might not be a problem if you can get them as free donations from local businesses.

Both batteries and the lights themselves are often high-margin products, available to the stores at a *much* lower rate than consumer pays. That alone would make it interesting to do a round and talk to people. Both for what you're looking for now, and also to make it known that it'd be appreciated if they'd give you a call if they're retiring any products, and want you to take it off their hands. You could also end up with deal like being able to get batteries at cost.

As for specific products, check out Eveready 1D, and Rayovac offerings. These can be had for $6-$10 for dual-packs. Free would be better off course. If you can find stores selling these, and then either get them for free, or at cost, you're approaching a workable price point.


----------



## terjee (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh, and for the batteries themselves, don't discount your local IKEA. They have both primary and rechargeable batteries, and might be very willing to give some away. With D cells, you might not need it, but rechargeable could be handy for longer events. If there's anywhere to charge, those needing lights could swap spent cells for fresh ones, spent cells go on charger, and eventually into the fresh pile.


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 13, 2017)

Couple of contenders on ebay if you search for "solar powered flashlight"

These are cheap:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-Mini-P...582699?hash=item25c4ebe06b:g:Rv8AAOSwTA9X6I7w


----------



## firefly99 (Aug 15, 2017)

No worry on the aid boxes sitting long on shelves causing batteries to leak. 
Love the price of the solar power light on ebay. Like the 1D light for it capacity but maybe harder to replace. I think in a disaster area, AA battery would be easiest to find. As majority of volunteers, would be equipped with AA light themselves. Might have a spare AA to offer victims.
Thank you, keep the idea coming.


----------



## terjee (Aug 15, 2017)

firefly99 said:


> No worry on the aid boxes sitting long on shelves causing batteries to leak.
> Love the price of the solar power light on ebay. Like the 1D light for it capacity but maybe harder to replace. I think in a disaster area, AA battery would be easiest to find. As majority of volunteers, would be equipped with AA light themselves. Might have a spare AA to offer victims.
> Thank you, keep the idea coming.



An option there could be adapters, allowing usage of AAs in D-lights. They're essentially just plastic, so can often be found quite cheaply.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 15, 2017)

If only they were cheaper "LED Flashlight that can use any battery of Size D, C, AA or AAA (batteries are not included). "

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B484L4S/?tag=cpf0b6-20

John.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 15, 2017)

I would suggest a single D cell light, either the one linked to or something similar. D cells are very popular in less developed countries. A D cell costs typically twice as much as an AA but has 6 or more times the capacity, inclusion of an adaptor to use an AA cell is worthwhile.
If money and space permits, send 2 or even 4 spare alkaline D cells for each light.


----------



## firefly99 (Aug 16, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> If only they were cheaper "LED Flashlight that can use any battery of Size D, C, AA or AAA (batteries are not included). "
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B484L4S/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> John.



Interesting product. Agreed with your statement "If only they were cheaper "



terjee said:


> An option there could be adapters, allowing usage of AAs in D-lights. They're essentially just plastic, so can often be found quite cheaply.


Understand the benefit of AA to D adapter. 
But fully aware that those disaster victims are definitely not flashaholic like us. Fear it may be too complicated for them. Plus the language barrier making it difficult to explain to them.

I am seriously considering either 1xAA or 1xD lights. But a twin pack of 1xD lights is about $6~$7. Given the low price of Led on ebay. 
I am quite tempted to just connect a Led to a resistor to a AA or D battery. Being an incomplete flashlight, it would prevent them from selling it for cash.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 16, 2017)

You can not power an LED from a single cell with a dropper resistance. The forward voltage of the LED is greater than the output voltage of any common cell.

Flashlights that use a single cell are readily available but they use a step up or boost converter either in the bulb or built into the flashlight.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 17, 2017)

I have been looking for 1D flashlights in the UK for years for emergency lighting, I cannot find them at all, nobody sells them, I can only find them in the US, but the delivery costs more than the flash-light.

John.


----------



## Illum (Aug 17, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> If only they were cheaper "LED Flashlight that can use any battery of Size D, C, AA or AAA (batteries are not included). "
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B484L4S/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> John.



Somehow, I'm confident to say the end user here will fill all the holes and each slightly used alkalines off the shelf or the drawer somewhere will be trying to charge one another now they are put in parallel 


I've always went with the defiant 3AAA lights from Home Depot. Not the cluster 5mm ones, but the one that uses an off brand 20mm star. They are about $5 each on any regular day but during holidays they go down to $1.50/each sold in 6-packs for $9.99. Every holiday go do some shopping, they'll usually come batteries included. I can easily amass three or four dozen within a year. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-130-Lumen-LED-Flashlight-2-Pack-HD15FL130-2/206580387

Then over the years I would swap the LED out using one of these warm white $1.50 LEDs so they would quadruple in color rendition and use them as loaners: http://www.ledsupply.com/leds/seoul-z-power-led

These have been my go to light when someone needs a light. water resistance is of course moot, but so are most store bought lights. I carry a few when I go on trips and use those more often than my "high level" lights.


----------



## Roshni (Aug 18, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> If only they were cheaper "LED Flashlight that can use any battery of Size D, C, AA or AAA (batteries are not included). "
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B484L4S/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> John.



This is a really good option. I went through the specification too. Nice one.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 18, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have been looking for 1D flashlights in the UK for years for emergency lighting, I cannot find them at all, nobody sells them, I can only find them in the US, but the delivery costs more than the flash-light.
> 
> John.



Agree, I purchased several of these in a street market, but have not seen them since in the UK.
Another option for an area light, perhaps to light the interior of a tent or hut, is an emergency navigation light intended for use on boats. These give a wide spread of light from a single D cell, usually sold in a set of three, red, green and white for port, starboard, and anchor or masthead light, but just the white ones can be found.
The supplied bulb is incandescent, but LED equivalents are available.
Being intended for use at sea, perhaps in an emergency, these lights are simple and robust.


----------



## firefly99 (Aug 26, 2017)

I cannot find any 1D flashlight in my area too. Today I saw a light that cost $1.50 at a dollar store, but it is 3AAA light.. I think I am settling for this flashlight, will buy a couple dozens soon. Any cheaper alternative, do let me know. Thanks


----------



## dhvl1357 (Aug 30, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I would suggest some 1D Led flashlight`s over 50hrs on 1 battery, include a AA to D convertor.
> 
> Below is just an example, there are quite a few different brands at different prices.
> 
> ...




9 Lumens for 10 USD? I'd immediately compare it to the Fenix E01 (bless its little soul) for about the same price, running 10+ hours on one AAA and can be taken anywhere unobtrusively and in a pocket or around the neck.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 30, 2017)

So how do they fit an AA or C or D battery inside an AAA flashlight, You can use all the battery`s in a 1xD flashlight with an adaptor or even a bit of rolled up paper in an emergency.

Also there may not be any AAA battery`s available so no light tonight, Also an AAA flashlight is not exactly idea for a family with little kids or senior citizens with limited dexterity.

John.


----------



## firefly99 (Sep 10, 2017)

broadgage said:


> You can not power an LED from a single cell with a dropper resistance. The forward voltage of the LED is greater than the output voltage of any common cell.
> 
> Flashlights that use a single cell are readily available but they use a step up or boost converter either in the bulb or built into the flashlight.



Yes, you are correct.



TinderBox (UK) said:


> I have been looking for 1D flashlights in the UK for years for emergency lighting, I cannot find them at all, nobody sells them. John.



I cannot find any 1D flashlight locally too. So I built several Joule Thief.




[/url][/IMG]


----------

